# route / chemin de crête / ligne de crête



## Carla Breut

Hola a todos:
¿Alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción de "route de crête" en este contexto?

"Le Chemin des Dames est une route de crête" (chemin de crête aparece en el Trésor de la Langue Française como: "Chemin qui suit la ligne de crête", pero no se ocurre un término correspondiente en castellano. Quizá "carretera sobre montañas".

Gracias,
Carla.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Contexto:



> Le  Chemin des Dames est une route de crête qui sépare la vallée de l’Ailette  et la vallée de l’Aisne sur une trentaine de kilomètres. L'origine  du nom remonte à la veille de la Révolution de 1789, à une époque  où on appelait "Mesdames" les filles du Roi Louis XV.
> En  1776, la Duchesse de Narbonne, Dame d'honneur de Madame Adélaïde,  l'une des filles du roi Louis XV, est devenue propriétaire du château  de la Bove.
> 
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:-GeLBpS37RoJ:www.club-scootergt.com/attachments/balades-region-parisienne/12154d1251973604-chemin-dames-bas-de-laisne-rando-mp3-1-ap1.doc+%22chemin+dames%22+%22route+de+cr%C3%AAte%22&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk


Supongo que "route de crête" es sinónimo de "chemin de crête".


----------



## Carla Breut

Sí, hace referencia a esa ruta que se encuentra relativamente cerca de Amiens (Chemin de Dames), pero para lo que no consigo encontrar equivalente es para esas carreteras o caminos que siguen las crestas de las montañas en castellano.
Gracias de todos modos,
C.


----------



## lavecilla

Bonsoir:

Yo me atrevería con: _camino abrupto / carretera abrupta_

Este adjetivo lo contempla el DRAE aplicado a terrenos, pero no a caminos. Sin embargo el diccionario de María Moliner es más "generoso" y lo admite.

También valdría algo parecido a lo que propone Carla: _Carretera de montaña _(no _sobre montaña_).

Saludos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

¿Camino de cresta?


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

No sé, Athos, si se utilizará en algunas regiones españolas, pero casi aseguraría que el uso de la expresión "camino de cresta" no es habitual.

Hace años, decir "carretera de montaña" sugería inmediatamente la imagen de una vía de comunicación sinuosa, estrecha y con grandes pendientes. "¡¡Precaución en las carreteras de montaña!!" aconsejaban los medios de comunicación frecuentemente (incluso en tiempos de verano, es decir, sin nieve).

Pero hoy en día, con la construcción de tantas autopistas con túneles y viaductos, esa expresión ha perdido gran parte del significado que antes tenía. Así, pues, desecho la propuesta que en este sentido hice ayer.

Ahora bien, si yo leyera lo siguiente:

"La ruta denominada _Le Chemin des Dames _es una carretera abrupta sobre un terreno elevado que a lo largo de unos 30 km separa los valles de _l'Ailette _y _l'Aisne."_

me parecería una descripción aceptable (y no lo digo porque esté yo delante ).

Salvo mejores criterios.

Saludos.


----------



## gustave

Une route de crête n'est en général pas abrupte, précisément car elle suit la crête.
Et la crête n'est pas forcément la crête des montagnes, mais celle du relief qui peut être un simple relief de collines.
Creo yo.


----------



## lavecilla

Bonsoir:

Lo ideal sería que algún miembro del foro conociera esa carretera y nos informara sobre las características de su trazado. Todo lo que no sea eso, es especular.

No obstante, si el adjetivo _abrupto_ es en este caso demasiado recio, se podría sustituir por otro que diera la imagen de una orografía más suave, como por ejemplo : _ondulante. _

DRAE: *Ondulante*. Adj. Dicho de una superficie o de una línea: Que forma ondas.

Fais ton choix, Carla.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Une route de crête, c'est ça ou ça

Alors bien sûr, puisqu'elle suit un relief de collines ou de montagnes, elle sera ondulante. On y accèdera par des lacets, des montées et des descentes.

Mais je pense que c'est surtout et avant tout une route qui domine les vallées...

Et celle du Chemin des Dames et celle de google maps


----------



## Lexinauta

'¿Camino de las altas cumbres'?


----------



## Mederic

Ce ne serait plutôt ça ? "camino de cresta" semble très employé


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> Ce ne serait plutôt ça ? "camino de cresta" semble très employé





Si te refieres a esta foto http://www.refuges.info/photos_points/11113-originale.jpeg
estoy conforme... Pero la pregunta inicial es la de una "route" no en el sentido de ruta, itinerario, sino en el de carretera (el enlace de google maps te indica el número actual) por lo que "camino" no me parece ser el nombre adecuado ahora, en este contexto, a pesar de la denominación "Chemin des Dames" . Se llama así por haber sido otrora un sendero:


> Il fut baptisé ainsi à la fin du XVIIIe siècle et il s'agissait alors d'un petit chemin, peu carrossable. WIKIPEDIA


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Se llama así por haber sido *otrora *un sendero:


Waouh!


----------



## galizano

¿No se entiende bien en castellano "carretera de cresta"?  A mí, me parece que muy bien.!


----------



## gonzalobermejo

Hola buenas,

¿Cómo traduciríais la expresión ligne de crête?

La frase es: Sur cette ligne de crête où avance le grand artiste, chaque pas est une aventure, un risque extrême.

Supongo que la imagen es como ir bordeando una montaña al borde del precipicio, pero no estoy muy seguro.

Merci.


----------



## Zihuip

Hola, creo que en inglés se dice "ridgeway" y entonces lo traducen en el Collins como "ruta de las crestas"... saludos!


----------



## antesdeayer

Hola a tod^s:

He leído el thread y aún necesito algún tipo de ayuda adicional respecto al sentido de la expresión "chemin de crête", pues el texto de donde tengo que traducirla no parece utilizarla en sentido geográfico. Presento, primero, el texto y luego algunas consideraciones respecto a lo que han escrito y otro poco que pude encontrar en internet.

"Se peut-il que la philosophie spinoziste  ait quoi que ce soit à dire à la recherche contemporaine en science sociale, et en particulier à celle qui prend pour objet les différentes formes du don ? En tout cas le chemin de crête promet d’être étroit – mettre de la philosophie dans ses idées sans faire le philosophe..."

Y mi insatisfactoria traducción: "¿Es posible que la filosofía espinosista tenga algo que decir a la investigación contemporánea en ciencias sociales, en particular aquella que toma por objeto las diferentes formas del don? En todo caso, el camino hacia la cresta promete ser estrecho –poner filosofía en sus ideas sin hacer filosofía…"

Respecto a "chemin de crête", lo único que puedo entender es que es una ruta en ascenso, hacia una meta o cresta; pero que esta ruta no es para el autor muy prometedora. Sin embargo, como dicen aquí, la expresión no es frecuente en español y el texto permanece oscuro. Además introduzco "camino hacia la cresta" en lugar de "camino de cresta", lo que no es del todo preciso pero responde a lo que entiendo de la expresión.

En otro sitio hacen la siguiente traducción: 

"La crête est étroite entre les peurs utiles et destructives. Mais un  chemin de crête existe et notre tâche est de le trouver et d'y cheminer." Por: "Existe  una línea fina entre los miedos provechosos y los destructivos. Pero  hay una línea. Nuestro trabajo es encontrarla y caminar sobre ella."

Aquí me parece que el problema se resuelve evadiéndolo. ¿Qué es una línea de cresta, en definitiva; una línea que subsume puntos de vista? ¿Quiere decir, efectivamente, "chemin de crête" algo que asciende? Agradezco un montón cualquier ayuda.

Saludos

g


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días antesdeayer, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,





> ruta en ascenso, hacia una meta o cresta


No, más allá / arriba de la _ligne de crête_ no hay nada: ya se está en la cima.

En tu texto lo entiendo como un razonamiento de altura (complicado) que no deja margen para el error ya que cualquier tropiezo, cualquier fallo en los argumentos precipita al autor en el abismo ya que el camino de cresta es muy estrecho (en general), más un sendero que un camino donde dos caminante no pueden andar de frente (tiene que ir en fila).

Espera ideas para la traducción.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## antesdeayer

Cintia&Martine said:


> En tu texto lo entiendo como un razonamiento de altura (complicado) que no deja margen para el error ya que cualquier tropiezo, cualquier fallo en los argumentos precipita al autor en el abismo ya que el camino de cresta es muy estrecho (en general)



¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda! Saludos


----------



## meier

Estoy de acuerdo totalmente con lo que dicen *Cintia&Martine *pero no soy capaz tampoco de encontrar una expresión concreta en castellano. Quizá la mejor opción en este contexto sería "margen de error":
_"En todo caso, el margen de error es estrecho...."_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Desde un principio, mentalmente, pensaba que el camino de este pensador se semeja a un _exercice de haute voltige_ así que quizá se pueda traspasar a este a otro campo:
- el ejercicio acrobático

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

